# Rolf Bossi: Halbgötter in Schwarz



## Counselor (26 März 2005)

> Staranwalt Rolf Bossi erhebt schwere Vorwürfe gegen die deutsche Justiz. Selbstherrlichkeit von Richtern, Willkür und skandalöse Fehlurteile höhlen den deutschen Rechtsstaat aus, schreibt Bossi in seinem provozierenden Buch "Halbgötter in Schwarz". Jeder kann heute zum Opfer einer Justiz werden, die sich einer wirksamen Kontrolle konsequent entzieht. Nur mit mehr Kontrolle ließen sich die schlimmen Missstände beheben.


http://www.br-online.de/kultur-szene/capricci/report/thema050313_1.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 März 2005)

Mag sein. aber ich vertrete eher die Auffassung, dass es genug Skandale gibt, wenn bestehende Gesetze angewendet werden... Also verbünden sich Gesetzgebung und Rechtsprechung und überbieten sich in Unfähigkeit zum Wohle derer, die das ausnützen können?
Ansonsten: lest mehr Brecht!
»Nicht nur die deutsche Justiz ist unbestechlich! Auf der ganzen Welt kann man mit der größten Geldsumme keinen Richter mehr dazu verführen, Recht zu sprechen.«
oder wie war das mit dem Banküberfall und der Bank?

Nachdem Dein Buch auch von Eichborn ist, will ich noch ein nettes Buch des Verlags erwähnen
http://www.eichborn.de/s2/default.asp?id=16&tid=1409&x=48&y=7


----------



## Heiko (26 März 2005)

Wer spricht von selbstherrlichen "Staranwälten"?


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2005)

Herrn Bossi nimmt niemand mehr ernst. Die Glanztage sind vorbei, in denen  er sich selbst als "Staranwalt" 
in Fernsehkrimis darstellen  durfte. (Tatort)  Wirklich qualifizierte Strafverteidiger 
meiden   Presserummel.   

cp


----------



## Counselor (26 März 2005)

Im Kern geht es Bossi darum, dass die Betroffenen nicht auf Fehlurteilen sitzen bleiben:


> 1. Rechtsbeugung muss strafbar sein (der Aushöhlung des betreffenden Paragraphen 336 muss entgegengewirkt werden)
> 2. Einführung eines exakten Wortprotokolls in der Strafgerichtsbarkeit, das eine hinreichende Kontrolle von Tatsachenentscheidungen gewährleitstet.
> 3. Waffengleichheit zwischen Anklage und Verteidigung (Beseitigung der mangelnden anwaltlichen Meinungsfreiheit durch Beschränkung der Möglichkeit, Beleidigungsklagen gegen Verteidiger anzustrengen)
> 4. Ausweitung der Rechtsmittel (Berufung und Revision), Erweiterung des Rechtswegs
> ...


http://www.eichborn.de/s2/default.asp?id=29&tid=2967


----------



## Heiko (26 März 2005)

Zu 3.: der Anwalt soll also ungestraft beleidigen dürfen? Dolle Show...


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2005)

Hat ja reichlich selbst Erfahrung mit der Justiz und  steht halt über dem Gesetz
( nach eigener Einschätzung ) 
http://shortnews.stern.de/shownews.cfm?id=558352


> Elf Eintragungen in Flensburg, 23 Punkte in der Verkehrssünderkartei - für Star-Anwalt Rolf Bossi ist nach Ansicht des Bayerischen Verwaltungsgerichtshofs für immer Schluss mit Autofahren - jedenfalls am Steuer.
> 
> Vielfahrer und -sünder Bossi, mittlerweile 81 Jahre alt, sei 'unwiderleglich ungeeignet', ein Kraftfahrzeug zu führen - Fahrer, die mehr als 18 Punkte gesammelt hätten, seien normalerweise eine Gefahr für die übrigen Verkehrsteilnehmer.
> 
> *Bossi hatte argumentiert, Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen könnten nur für Normalbürger gelten, nicht für Vielfahrer wie ihn.* Dabei hatte man ihm schon 1989 neun Stunden Extratheorie aufgebrummt - drei Monate später überfuhr er in Essen eine Ampel bei Rot.


----------



## sascha (26 März 2005)

Exaktes Wortprotokoll also. Und wer schreibt das? Herrn Bossi wünsche ich viel Spaß dabei, einen sechsmonatigen Wirtschaftsstrafprozess Wort für Wort festzuhalten...

Was mir viel mehr Sorgen macht ist die zunehmende (wenngleich längst höchstrichterlich abgesegnete) Unsitte, Verfahren durch so genannte Deals abzukürzen. Je mehr Dreck am Stecken jemand hat, je aufwändiger also das Verfahren würde, umso größer ist die Chance für ihn, ein mildes Urteil auszuhandeln. Und das passt nicht.


----------



## Counselor (26 März 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Exaktes Wortprotokoll also. Und wer schreibt das? Herrn Bossi wünsche ich viel Spaß dabei, einen sechsmonatigen Wirtschaftsstrafprozess Wort für Wort festzuhalten...


Das geht heute auf normalen Laptops  mit Sprachsoftware. Einer meiner Kunden hat es mir letztens an seinem Laptop demonstriert. Direkt vom Mikro fehlerfrei in die Textverarbeitung übernommen. Genial.

Im Kern geht es Bossi darum, daß es bei Schwurgerichtsverfahren nur eine Tatsacheninstanz gibt. Passieren dort Fehler in der Beweiswürdigung, dann kann das ohne Wortprotokoll nicht mehr geprüft werden.


----------

